# Samsung ML-4500 printer not printing as requested



## Robin (Feb 5, 2009)

The printer is running under Vista using a USB to IEEE-1284 parallel
connector.  
Drivers from Samsung installed for Vista.
Printer shows on computer.
Data light flashes on the printer but the printer does not print what is 
requested.  Printer self-test is working  which shows that the printer can
print,  but the test page from the driver installation did not print.
The computer recognizes the cable and says that its drivers were
successfully installed.


----------



## DCIScouts (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you not use USB on the computer or printer?  Were these drivers included with the printer?  If so, go and see if you grab a newer set from Samsung's website that may have been fixed...


----------



## Robin (Feb 6, 2009)

I believe I used the most recent version of the Vista drivers for the ML-4500 which were on the Samsung site.  
They were Win Vista/ 2008 version 3.01 so they should be the latest thing.  The ML-4500 was a parallel only printer hence the need for an adapter.  
The data light on the printer works when the print command is given but nothing happens.


----------



## Robin (Feb 7, 2009)

the printer is still not printing 
does anybody have some more ideas about what might be going wrong?
thank you


----------



## cjas (Jun 18, 2009)

*Ml 4500*

Got exactly the same problem, and no answers anwhere


----------

